# Weekly Competition 2020-49



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post on speedsolving.com or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U F U' R F' U2 F2 R
*2. *F' R F' R2 F' U2 F2 R
*3. *F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R U' R
*4. *U R F' U F2 R' U R' U'
*5. *U F U2 R' F' U2 F2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 L' D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 U2 F2 D L' R' F' U L2 F R' B2
*2. *F L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 U2 F L' F2 U' L' B R' B2 D L F'
*3. *U2 L2 F2 R B2 R' B2 R2 D2 L U2 B U' B2 U L B2 D U L' F
*4. *D L2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 D F2 L2 U' B' L' U L' B D2 U F2 R
*5. *U2 F2 L' B2 U2 R B2 R' F2 L R2 F L2 U' L2 F2 L D' U2 R2 F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *R' B2 U L' Rw2 R' D L D Fw D2 U' B2 Fw R2 B' U Rw' Uw2 B' Rw2 D2 Rw' R' F R2 U2 Fw2 Uw B' L' R F Rw Fw' L U' L' F2 L'
*2. *L Uw' R2 Uw' U R2 U2 F2 R' Fw D U' L2 Rw2 R' U' B Fw' Rw2 F D U' L' Rw' R' Fw' D Rw R Uw2 F Rw' U2 B Fw' F2 Rw' Uw Fw' U2
*3. *B' F2 R' Uw U2 L2 D Uw2 U' B' Fw F' D2 Uw L2 F2 R' Fw' Rw Fw L2 Fw' D' U' B L D' Fw Rw' Fw F' R2 Fw F2 R2 B R' U2 Fw' D2
*4. *U' Rw2 Uw' U Fw2 U2 Fw' U2 Fw2 F' Uw B Fw' D2 Uw' Rw' R B' Uw' B Rw2 B Fw2 F2 D2 U Fw' Uw' Rw U' B2 F' R' Uw' U B' Rw' U F' R2
*5. *Uw' Fw R' B Rw2 F U' B' Rw2 R2 U' Fw L B' D L2 F2 R' U2 L2 D2 B Fw' F2 D' Fw2 D' F U B' L D2 U B' R' Fw2 F2 R B' D

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw Fw2 L Lw R' F D' U2 Lw' R2 Uw Lw2 Bw2 L2 Rw R Bw D L B2 Dw' Uw2 B Rw' R Bw D2 Dw Bw Lw2 Bw L' Lw2 Fw' Uw B2 Fw2 F' Lw2 R D2 R F D2 Uw B2 Fw' Rw' R' Uw' B D2 U' F D U2 B' Fw2 Lw Uw
*2. *D2 Uw2 R' U' L Lw' Uw2 U2 B2 Bw L' D2 R2 Bw' L2 R Fw2 R' D2 Dw2 R Fw R' Dw Uw' L2 D' B' Bw' Fw2 F2 D2 Uw Bw D2 F' Uw2 Lw2 Dw' Uw' U' Fw2 Uw2 U2 L Bw2 D' Uw' U' B D F2 Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw' B' Fw F Dw'
*3. *F2 Uw2 R' U' Lw' Bw' Rw B2 F D2 Fw' L' Lw' Bw Lw2 D' Bw' Uw' Lw R2 U2 B Bw Dw2 U' L Uw' Rw' Bw2 Fw' F L R Fw Lw F2 R D' B2 D Dw2 F2 D2 B Fw' L D' Uw Fw' L Lw Rw Bw Rw2 Dw2 Lw U' Lw2 R' D
*4. *R' Bw Fw Uw' B F L2 Fw' D R' U R Uw' Bw2 Lw D' U' L2 D Uw' Bw' Lw F' R' Dw2 B2 Dw2 B' Rw2 Uw' B' Lw U2 B Bw' F Uw Lw' B' Rw U Lw Rw F2 L2 Rw' Uw2 Lw' R' Bw L' Lw2 Bw2 Fw D2 Lw2 Dw' U Bw2 Fw2
*5. *Bw2 D2 Uw' L' Lw R' Dw' Uw' B2 Fw F Uw' L2 Dw' B' Bw' Fw2 Rw Fw' R F D L F' U B Dw L' Bw Fw F Uw2 Lw' F2 Lw' B' Rw2 R D Uw B2 F' Uw2 Lw' Rw' R' B2 Fw R' F' U' Bw' F R2 Dw2 U2 L2 Bw' Dw Uw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *L R' D' 2D2 2U' 3R' R' B2 2D' B2 2L2 B' 2U2 L 2L2 2F2 L 2R2 2D2 2U' F 2U' 2L' 2D L2 2B' D' 2B F2 2R 2B' 3F2 2D' 3U' 2B2 2F' F 2L' B2 3R' 2D2 F2 2U2 B2 2F 2D 3U 3R' B 2F 2D2 2U' 2B' 3U' L' D2 U R 3U' B' 2R F' D 2U' F 2D' 3R' 2R2 3F D2
*2. *D2 U' 2F2 2R 3F L2 D 2B2 R U R2 3U' 2B2 D' 3U U 3F' 2L' 2B2 2D' 3F2 2D' L2 2L R B R2 3U2 3R 3F' 2F2 3U2 R D 3R2 R' B2 D 3U' L' 2U B2 2D2 2F 3U2 B 2B' F 2L 3U F R' 2U' 2L R' 2B' D2 R2 F2 2L2 3U F2 L 2L 3R F' L2 2R2 U' 2B'
*3. *D 3U' U' R2 3F' 2F' 2R' U' L2 2F2 F2 3R2 3U2 3F2 2R2 D2 B 3F F2 3U 2F' 2D' 2F2 L2 2R' U2 F' 2D' 2F2 3U2 F2 D2 3F' R F2 2L2 D' 3U2 2U 2B D2 2D' B2 3F 2L' 3F2 3R' F' R' 2U2 3R' R2 D' 2D' 2U U2 2B 3F2 3R2 3F2 U' L 3U' L' F2 2D' 2U 2L F 2U'
*4. *L B2 D' 2U2 U' B 2L' F' 3U 3R' 2R' D2 2L2 D' 3F2 3R 2D2 3F' 2L 3F F2 2L2 B 2R2 F2 2U' L2 2F R' F2 2R2 2U' 2F' 3R R 3F' L2 U L 2L' 3R' 2R' 2U L 2L 3F' 2F' D' 3U' L U' 2R2 2D' 3R2 R2 2D' U2 2B 2L' U2 B 2L2 B2 3U' L 3R2 R2 D' 2F' 2U'
*5. *B2 L 3R2 F' 2L' 3R 2B' U' 3R2 D 2R 2D U' 2F2 F2 2D' 2B' 3F' 2L 2R2 R2 2D B 2U2 L' 2L D 2B 2D R' 2D2 B' U 2L2 2D' U' L 2D2 B2 2R2 2D' U B F2 2L' 3R' 2R' R' 3F U' 3F' L2 2R 2F 3R 2B 3F2 2F F' U2 2L D2 3F 2U' 2F' U F2 L' 2F2 R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *B 2D' 3U' L 2D2 2L2 F' 3U2 2F2 3U R B2 3D2 3L 2B2 R' 2D B 2D' 3L B 2L2 B 2R2 3D' 3U2 2F2 2R' 2B 3B' 2L' B' 2F2 2U 2F' F L2 3R R D 3D2 B2 2B2 2D2 3D2 2F2 D 3L2 2D2 2R2 2B2 3L2 2B2 3F' 2F2 D L' D2 3R2 D' 3F2 2D L2 2L 3L2 B R2 2F2 F2 3L' 2D2 U2 L 2D' U 2B 3F2 3L2 2F L R2 2F' R 2F L2 3R2 3B' F D' B2 L 2D' L2 3D2 B2 3D' 3B' 2D 3D2 3B
*2. *3F2 3D' 2F2 L2 2L' 2R2 D2 3R 2U2 3F2 2F U 2B2 3D U2 2R R' B 3L2 B2 3B 2L2 R B2 3B2 F' 3U' 3R' 2R2 D 2L2 3F' 3U2 B D2 2F' 3U2 3L2 3R' 2B2 2F D2 3D2 2U B' L2 2F' 3R2 2B2 2L2 3L' 2R' 2B' 3F' 2L' 3L 2R2 3U' U2 3F2 2U 3L 2U F 3L' 2R2 3U2 2L2 2F' L 2L' 3L' D2 2D' 3U2 2U 2L' D' 3F F2 2D 3U2 U2 F' 2U' 3B2 D 3D' 3F2 F2 D2 F R2 2B2 3L R2 3U2 L2 3F' 2L'
*3. *2R 3B' 3D' 3B2 2F2 D U2 L2 3F' 2L2 3L2 3R 2R2 F2 2R' 3F' F' U2 2F2 2U R' 3U U 2B' 3U' 3B F2 3L2 3U' L2 2B' 3U2 2U' 2B' D' 3R2 3B 2L' 3U B 2R D' 2D2 2L' 3R' 2D 2U B' L 3R' 3F' F2 D2 L2 2L2 3D' U' 2L' D2 U2 3R' 2U' R2 3F' 3L' 3R2 B2 U2 2B 2F' 2R' 2B' 2F2 F2 2L' 3B2 D2 3B 2U2 3L2 D' 3B2 3D2 2F' 3D2 L2 3D 2L 3R2 2F2 3R' 2R 3D' 2F 2D' 3F 2R2 2B2 2F' U'
*4. *3D2 3U L' 3R2 3D' 2R' R2 2B U 2B' 3U' U2 2R' F 2R R2 2B' 2U' B' 3B 3F 2F U2 L' 3B F2 D' 2D' 3D U 2F2 2L' 3R B U' 2B 3B D2 3L' D2 2B 2F2 2R2 F' 2L2 3D' 3U' 2F' D 3R2 3U' 2R2 3U2 2U2 2R' F' 3L' 2D2 F 2U' F L2 F' 2D2 2R2 B2 L2 2L R 3U' 2L 2B 3B2 3F2 F 2R 3B2 U2 3B 2R 3U2 3L 3R2 U' 3L' 2U' 2L' 2F 2D 3R' 3B 3F' U2 B 2B 2F R 2B 3F 2F
*5. *L 3B2 2D2 3U 2U U F L2 3D 3R 2U2 U' 3F' 3D' 2L B 2F 2L 3R R B U' 2L' 3R2 2U2 B 3U2 B2 2L 3R R2 D2 2F' 2R D' 3D' B 2B D2 3R2 2D2 B2 R 2F 3R2 2B' 3L R2 D2 3U 2B' 3D' 2U' L' 2L' 3L' 2U' U L' 2L 3L2 D2 3D L R' 3D 3B2 L' 2R' U2 B2 3F 3U' B' 2B 3F' D2 2D 3U F 2U' F 3D L2 3F2 2U 3F 2D2 B' 2R' F2 L 2R' 2D' 3L' 3R D2 2U2 U' 3B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U R' F U2 F R U2
*2. *R F2 U R' U2 F R F'
*3. *R F R2 U2 F' R F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F D2 U2 L R F B2 D B U2 R2 U' B' L R D2 L' B2 U D2 F2 Rw Uw'
*2. *L' F D B2 U F2 B' R L2 U' B F2 D' B D' L2 F L D2 F Rw2 Uw'
*3. *B2 F D2 B L U R F2 U' F2 B2 D2 B2 D L' B2 R2 F R' D Rw2 Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B' F2 D2 Uw' U' Fw Rw2 Fw2 F2 Rw D' Fw2 Rw R F D2 U2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' Uw' Rw B R D2 Uw R D2 L Rw' D L' Rw B' L R D2 U' F2
*2. *B Fw U2 L' Rw D2 B2 F2 U2 Fw D2 B2 D2 R2 F' L' U2 Fw' Uw U' F L2 Fw' L2 Fw2 L Uw B2 Fw F R2 Uw Fw L U L' Fw' Rw' B2 F2
*3. *B' Uw Fw2 R2 B L' D2 R U2 L' F' Rw' F' D R' D' F' D2 Fw' R Fw' F Rw2 F' D' Fw Uw Fw2 L2 D2 F' D U2 Rw2 Fw L' Fw' Rw' B F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D R Fw2 D' Bw' R Bw Rw D' Uw2 B' D' B' Dw2 U' Bw2 Fw Dw' Uw B2 Dw2 B2 Fw2 Lw Rw D Rw' R' B Lw D2 R Fw2 Dw U2 L' R2 Fw D B L' Uw' Bw Fw2 Lw' U2 Bw D' Dw Lw' R' Bw R B' Bw Uw' R Fw2 U L'
*2. *R2 F2 Uw B' Bw D Rw' R2 D' U Rw2 Fw Dw' Lw2 B' Bw Lw U2 B' F2 R D2 Dw2 B' L2 Uw' B R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 Bw2 F Uw2 L' Fw' F D Uw Lw' D Rw R F2 Uw U2 L Lw R2 D Lw2 R2 Dw2 B' L2 Uw' U B2 D
*3. *L' Lw' R2 B2 Bw Fw' Rw' D2 U' F2 Lw D2 U L D' U Fw' F Uw2 F' Lw2 Rw2 D B2 Rw' R2 D2 Dw2 U' B' F' L2 Bw' R2 D' Lw' Fw' L2 Rw2 U2 B Bw2 R Dw2 U' Fw' R' Uw' R' Bw Rw2 Bw2 Dw Rw D Lw' Rw' Fw2 Lw' Bw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L2 3R' 3U2 B2 2B' 3F2 3R2 U 3F 3U2 L2 2L2 2R' 3U 2L2 3R2 2B' 3F2 2R2 2B 2D' L' 2L2 3R' 2R R2 B2 3U2 2R' R2 B 2L' 3R' 3F R 2B 2F U' 2L R2 3U' 2L2 D 3F' U2 2L2 D' 2D 2B2 2F' F 2L 3F' D2 U' L2 F2 2L 3R' R2 3F 2U' F 2U 2L 3U' 2R2 D2 3U2 2B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' 2B 2L 2R 2D' B' R' 2F 3L2 B 2B' R' 2F' D U 2B2 2D2 2U' 3R' 3D L2 3L2 2D 3F' 2D B' 2B2 3U' 2B2 F 3D 2U' 2R' R2 3D' 2U2 3R 2B2 3B2 3R' 2B2 F2 L 3D2 3B 3D 2U' L' 2R2 D' 3U 2R2 2D2 3D2 B 2F2 U2 3F2 D2 L 2D 2L' 3R' 3F' D 3D 2U' 2F' D2 2U' 3L' D 2L2 3R2 D' L2 3L' 2U2 2B2 3B F' 3L2 3B2 3R2 R' 3D2 B' 3R' 2D2 3F 2L 2F2 L' 3L' 2R' 2B L2 R 2U F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D F' U B2 D L2 D U F' L B R2 L F' D U2 F2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*2. *U' L' D2 F' R F' R L2 B' L' B2 U B2 L2 R D L' B' R2 Fw Uw'
*3. *D F L2 B' L' R D F' D2 B U' R2 F2 L' B2 D L' U B F Rw2 Uw'
*4. *L B2 D' U B' D2 U B L D2 L2 R U F B' D2 R F B Rw2 Uw
*5. *D' R2 B' F' D L F2 L2 B' D2 F2 D R2 F B2 R' F' R' L' Fw Uw'
*6. *D L' D2 R B' D R F U R' D U2 L U2 B2 R' D U2 R2 U' B' Rw Uw'
*7. *L2 D F U2 B R2 F' B2 U' R' L' B D B' U2 B U2 R' B2 F' D' Rw Uw2
*8. *U L' F2 D R F2 U2 R2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 D' F' L' U F' R' Fw Uw'
*9. *D2 U' L B2 R' D' U F U' R B2 F U D' R' L D R2 U L2 U Fw
*10. *R L F' D U' B' F' D2 U' R F U' D2 L R F L R2 U2 B2 Rw Uw
*11. *L R D' B R' F' L D2 R U' B2 D' F2 D' U' L F' L' F Rw' Uw
*12. *L' F' B' R2 B' F' U' R F2 D2 U' R' L' U' R2 F2 B' L' R B2 R Fw' Uw
*13. *F' D F' L2 D B' U2 R2 F2 R B2 L F' B U' R D R' L2 D R2 Fw Uw'
*14. *F D' R2 U R' B' U2 B' R' D U' B2 U' L' B' L B L2 B2 R2 F2 Rw' Uw
*15. *F2 L F' R2 U' F' L2 F' U2 D L' U' B' D B U F2 U' R' Fw' Uw'
*16. *B2 D' F U' F D F' R2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 B' L' B' L'
*17. *U' D2 R' B D' F2 R' F2 D L U2 B' L' B2 D2 L2 F L' R D' Rw2 Uw
*18. *U' L' D' B D2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 B2 D' L2 D2 B' F D' U2 L2 R2 Fw' Uw
*19. *D' L' D U2 L U2 F2 L2 U2 F B2 D B' U2 L D2 R2 L' D R2 U Rw2 Uw
*20. *F2 U B' F2 U' D B' D U2 B2 L2 D' B' U F' L' F2 U' F
*21. *D F2 B' U F' B' L' D2 F2 U2 D' F R' L2 U D2 R2 D L U' B' Rw2 Uw'
*22. *D B L' D L2 R' B2 R' D' R L D2 F R' D2 L R2 D2 B2 Rw Uw
*23. *L' U R2 L F2 L2 D' R' L' U' R U' F U2 F' L F' R F' R Fw' Uw'
*24. *F L' D' L' D U2 F2 L B' F L U D F B' L' R U' D Fw Uw2
*25. *U' L' U' D2 L2 U D' B F U L2 D U' L2 B D2 F B R Fw' Uw2
*26. *L2 F U2 D B2 U D2 L2 F R F2 U2 D2 R' L' D B2 U2 L F' Rw'
*27. *B' F2 L2 D2 L2 F' B' R2 L' F2 B' L' R D L2 B2 R B' R2 Fw' Uw
*28. *D L U' R' U2 F2 D' B2 L' F' R L' F B' L' R F' D2 U2 F2 Rw Uw
*29. *R2 B2 R' B D' B' L R B' F2 R L U' D L D' F2 R U D' R2 Fw' Uw'
*30. *D' B F D' F' D2 R' F D2 L' R' U2 B' D' F2 U L' B' D2 B U Rw Uw
*31. *U2 D' B2 U B L R' D L U B U' R' F' B2 L2 B2 L D Rw' Uw'
*32. *B2 U' D F' B2 U2 L F L' F' L D U2 L' R' B2 L B' F Rw Uw
*33. *U' L2 D B2 L2 U B2 F' R' F' R' L F U' L' D2 R' B2 F' D Rw' Uw
*34. *L' R2 U2 B2 D' U' R' D2 R' L B2 D2 L2 F' U L D' L' F Rw' Uw'
*35. *F' B' R2 F B U B2 F R F L2 B' R2 B2 D R2 L D2 F' R F Rw Uw2
*36. *F D2 U' R U L2 R F U2 B' U D' F' D' R' F2 D L2 D U2 R Fw Uw2
*37. *F' D2 B L2 D' F' B' R2 D' B U L2 D2 R2 D2 U R' D R2 D' Fw Uw
*38. *R' U2 D2 B' R U2 R2 F R' B U L2 U2 D' R' L2 U F2 U' Rw2 Uw'
*39. *D2 B D' R' B2 R2 L' B2 F' L2 D' F D' R' L B U' F L R' Fw Uw'
*40. *F D2 R' U F2 B2 R D L' B F' L R2 U' L' R U2 D' R' U2 F' Rw Uw'
*41. *D' U2 L' B2 L2 U2 B' F' R D B' R' F' D2 B' L2 U2 F B' U Rw Uw
*42. *L' F D2 R2 U2 R U' D' B2 L2 F' D2 U2 R U L' F2 L2 U B2 U Rw' Uw'
*43. *B2 R2 D2 B' U L U L' D F D' F2 U2 L U' R U2 L R2 B2 Uw
*44. *F D2 F2 D2 U' B' R2 F2 L R' F L B U' L' D' R' L U2 Rw Uw2
*45. *L' D2 R2 U F' B' U' B U F' U2 D R B F' U' F2 U2 F2 Uw2
*46. *F B L2 R' F2 B' R2 B2 F' U' D2 L2 D B2 R L2 D' U' L' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*47. *L U' F' R B2 U2 L' R2 D' U B2 D2 L' B2 U' L R2 U' D' F Rw Uw'
*48. *D' R2 F2 R F' D L D2 R U2 D B R' D B F' U2 L F L U2 Rw Uw
*49. *B F2 U D2 B2 R L B' F' D2 R' U R L2 F2 U R2 D' B' R Fw' Uw2
*50. *L B2 R U2 F' L' B' L' D' B R F2 D' R' U F R B2 U' D R' Fw Uw
*51. *U D F B U' B' F' U F' U2 F' R' D2 U F' B2 U2 F' U F2 B2 Rw' Uw
*52. *L' B D2 L2 B2 R' U' B2 L R' D R' D U2 F L' B' L' R' U R2 Fw' Uw2
*53. *R2 F2 B L2 U2 F' L R2 F2 R F2 U B R B D F2 L2 U' B' Rw2 Uw2
*54. *U' L U' D2 L2 B U' F U B' R' F2 D L2 B2 U F U' F2 Rw Uw2
*55. *R2 F B U F R' F2 D' U F2 U' D' R2 D' L B R2 B' D L2 Fw Uw2
*56. *B' D2 F D2 B F2 R' B2 D2 B2 U2 D' F D2 U' R B2 D U B' F' Rw' Uw
*57. *L2 U2 B L R' F2 B' U2 F2 U D' R D L B R U2 B L2 Fw' Uw
*58. *F' R' F2 R2 L2 F U L' B2 U2 L2 D' L' F2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 Fw Uw
*59. *F2 R2 U B' D2 U' L D' L' D F2 B D' U B' D2 U R L2 Fw Uw
*60. *F2 U B2 L2 U' R U F2 L U2 R2 D2 B D2 U F2 B U2 B' R2 Fw' Uw'
*61. *L2 R D' F R F2 U F2 L' D L D2 L' B2 L R F2 R B2 D' L2 Fw'
*62. *R2 D' B F2 D2 F' B' L' B L F D F' R2 F' U2 F' U' L D R' Uw2
*63. *L B2 R2 F2 U' R L' U L B' R' F' D' L' B' L2 R2 U R Fw Uw'
*64. *U L' F L2 B' D U L' U B2 F U2 L2 D' F2 B' D2 F' L2 Fw' Uw2
*65. *R2 U2 B R2 F R' L' U' L2 F2 U F2 R' F2 B R B2 D' R Fw' Uw'
*66. *R' F2 R D' U2 L B' F2 D B D' B2 R U L R2 B F L R Fw Uw'
*67. *R L' B2 L' D' F2 R' U2 F L' D2 F' D2 L D R F L' D2
*68. *D U' B D' B L' R' B2 D' B' F' R2 D' B2 U' L U' F B2 L2 D
*69. *B2 R B R U L' R U' B' D R F B' D2 B2 L' B U' F' Rw Uw
*70. *L R2 D2 U' L' B' F' D U' R2 B2 R' B D2 L' B2 F D R F2 B Rw2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 L F L2 B R' D' U R'
*2. *F2 L B' U R2 F' D' L U2 R L2 F2 B2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U' D' B2
*3. *L2 B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U' F2 U' B2 F D L F2 U2 B F' U2 L'
*4. *L2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 L D' F U F2 L2 F' R D' F
*5. *F2 R2 F R2 B L2 D2 L2 F' D2 F2 D' R2 F R B2 U' B2 L D' B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 B U F L' R' D L' U B U2
*2. *L2 D R2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 U B2 R' B2 L2 R F' L' B R2 U L'
*3. *L2 B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 F2 L U' F U B F R' B' F
*4. *L U' L' U2 F L D' R' L F' R2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2
*5. *L2 B' D2 L2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 B' U F L R F D U L F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U R' F2 R B D B L' U F D L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 U B2
*2. *F D2 U2 B2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 D' U' R U' L' R2 B' U' R2 F' D2
*3. *R' F L' F2 U' L B' D B U' F2 U2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R2
*4. *R2 B D F B R' F' B2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 B R2 U2 F'
*5. *R2 U F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D' R D L2 U2 L2 B' F' R' F' L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F2 R2 U L2 R2 D R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F' L B D' L2 D2 F' L U R' D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R F2 D2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 U2 F2 L D F' D2 R' F2 D B2 D' F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U F2 R F D2 U L' B F2 U' L' U' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R2 U' R F' R F U2 R' U'
*3. *U2 F' U2 R2 D B L' F' U' L' B' U2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 B L2 F
*4. *D2 B L2 Uw Fw' D F2 Rw' R Fw2 L R2 B Fw D U' L R2 Fw2 L F Uw2 B' D Uw2 U2 R2 D U2 Rw' B Fw2 D' R' D2 Uw R' F' D L2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U2 F U2 F R F
*3. *R2 D F2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 D' U B2 L' D F' R F' L2 R2 U B'
*4. *D2 Rw2 Uw2 B F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B2 Fw F' U L R B Rw2 R D R B Fw' D L Rw' D' Fw D' U2 B2 Rw2 Fw F' Uw2 B Fw2 Uw F Uw' R'
*5. *Rw' D U' Lw' Uw U' Bw F' U2 L' F L' B2 D' Dw L2 D' R Fw' L' F' Lw' Dw2 L Bw2 L B' D Fw2 L' D2 Lw R2 Uw' L F2 L2 Bw' L Lw' R Uw L' Lw' Rw R Fw' Dw' R D R2 Uw' L Lw2 Bw2 Lw' Dw' Uw Bw L

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F U F2 U' R F' R U2 F' U'
*3. *L D' L' F2 D2 L' F U2 L F2 D2 F D2 R2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 B'
*4. *D2 Fw' U2 Rw' U Fw' U Rw2 B U L' Rw Uw U' B D Rw R' B2 F2 R' D' L2 R' D L' Uw2 B' Uw Fw' F R' Fw L Rw' R Uw2 Fw2 D2 Uw2
*5. *Rw2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 R2 F' D' Uw' R Bw2 D Dw2 F' Uw2 R2 Bw' Uw2 L Lw2 Bw2 D2 Dw' U2 Lw' Rw U2 L' Lw R F' D U Bw' D B' Rw Bw D' Dw' Uw Bw' D2 R D2 Dw' Uw2 Lw' F2 D2 B2 Fw D' Dw2 Lw2 D2 U2 Bw' D2 R2 D2
*6. *B L2 D L2 2L2 3R 2U2 L' 2L2 2R' R' 2F 3U2 U2 B D' 2L 3R2 2B2 2R' R' 3F' L' D2 2F' 3U R2 D2 L' 3U2 2L2 D 2L' 2F2 3R' 2U2 B' 3U U F U' L' D' 3U U 2R' 2D' 2U' 3F2 2R2 B 2D 3R' 2D' 3U U L2 2B' 3F2 U2 3F' 3U2 U 2F' 3U' 2U2 L B 2F' 2D2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U F' R2 F R U'
*3. *F U2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 R F D B2 L2 F' L R' F D
*4. *Uw2 L Fw2 F U' B' D2 U2 R Uw' R' B2 F Uw' R2 Fw F' Uw Rw' B' F Rw2 F2 D' Uw R2 U2 L' Rw' R' Fw D L U L2 Rw R2 U Rw' Fw'
*5. *L' Rw Fw2 Rw' Fw Rw B2 U2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw Uw' B Bw F2 R B2 Fw2 Dw' F2 D' Lw2 Bw R2 Bw2 Fw Uw2 Lw2 D' Fw2 Uw Lw2 R2 F' D B' Lw Rw' R' Bw2 Rw Dw2 U Bw2 F2 D Bw' Rw' U2 R Dw Uw' F' Dw2 L Rw2 Fw' L D2 Dw'
*6. *U' 2B' 2D 3F2 2D 2U' 2B' 3F 2R2 2U2 L' 3U' L D 3U 2U 3R 3U' L 2F' R' B 2F2 2D' 2L2 3U' 2B2 2D2 3U' 2U' B2 3F' 2U2 2F' R2 F 2D' U2 2L' U' 3R D' 2U' B' 2L2 2U' U R2 D2 3F L B F2 3R 2D' 2U2 2L' B2 2B2 U 2F' D F2 2D2 3U 2B 2D 2F' U F
*7. *2R2 R' 2U' U' L 2B 3R 2U2 3B2 2D' 2B 2F2 D' 3D' 2F 2D2 2U2 B' F2 U2 3R D2 2L' 2B2 3B' 3F2 2F2 F 3L2 2F 3L' 3R2 3D R' 3U2 U F 2R 2U2 2R' 3F2 2L 2B' 2L 3L2 3F2 L 3F' 3U R2 3U' L B 3U 2L' 3F' L 2U2 F 2L2 2B 2F2 3D' B D 2F' 3L' 2U2 2B D 2B2 3D 2B' 2F' 3L' 3R 3B 2L' 3L' 2U2 2L 3R' 2U2 3F L 3D2 2F2 2U 2L2 R 3D2 2U B L2 D' B2 3B 3F 3U2 2F

*Clock*
*1. *UR2- DR5+ DL2- UL1+ U0+ R6+ D0+ L5+ ALL1- y2 U3- R3- D3- L6+ ALL1+ DR 
*2. *UR1- DR1- DL2- UL6+ U3+ R1+ D3- L4- ALL3- y2 U5- R3- D0+ L6+ ALL5+ UR 
*3. *UR1+ DR3- DL4- UL4+ U1+ R4+ D4+ L2+ ALL3- y2 U1+ R2+ D2+ L3+ ALL0+ UR DL UL 
*4. *UR3- DR3+ DL4+ UL3- U3+ R3- D1+ L4+ ALL2- y2 U5- R4- D3+ L5- ALL1+ UR DL UL 
*5. *UR4- DR4+ DL5- UL2+ U2+ R0+ D2- L5+ ALL4+ y2 U2+ R3- D1+ L6+ ALL1+ UR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B R' L' B L U' R' U' r b' u'
*2. *R' U' R U' R' U R' U' L' l b' u'
*3. *U' L U R B R U' R r b' u'
*4. *R' B L' U B' L' U R' l b
*5. *L B' R' U R' L B L r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-4, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, -3)
*2. *(0, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) /
*3. *(3, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 4) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -2)
*4. *(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 3) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -5)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U B L R B R U L' R B R'
*2. *R L R B' U R B' R U L B
*3. *R L R B L U' L' B U L U
*4. *L U L R B' L' R U B' U L'
*5. *U L U' B L R U' L B' R' L

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
*4. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*5. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' R U' F R2 F' U2 R F'
*3. *D2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 D2 R B2 L2 D' F2 U2 F' R B D' U' B2 L'
*4. *L' D' F Rw2 Fw F2 Uw2 B Fw2 U B R2 B2 Uw' U2 F Uw' B2 L2 Rw D' Fw' L' D F D' Uw L D' B' Fw' F Rw Uw2 F L Rw Uw U' L
*5. *L2 Lw Rw' Dw2 U2 Fw' F2 L' Dw' Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 F' Lw2 U Rw Uw' Bw2 D Bw Fw' Lw2 Rw2 U B' F2 Dw2 Bw L U Bw' F2 L' Lw U Fw2 Dw' Uw' Rw2 Uw' Bw2 Uw2 B Bw' Fw' F R B2 Fw' F L Rw2 Bw Uw2 Lw' D Dw2 U Bw F
*OH. *B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' D' B' F2 R' B' D2 R' D2 L B'
*Clock. *UR1+ DR3- DL3- UL2- U2- R2+ D5- L4- ALL4- y2 U2- R3+ D1- L0+ ALL1- UR UL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *R' U L U R' B L R' l r' b
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (5, -4) / (0, -5) / (3, 0)
*Skewb. *R B U' B L U R B R B U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L' f l' r b f F' r' b' f' L R F' L' B L B L
*2. *B' f l' r b' f' l' f' l L B' F' L' R F' L B R'
*3. *B' R' r' b l' L' B' b' l' F' L F L B F'
*4. *L l L' r' b l r B L F L' B' R' F' R
*5. *L' R' f l L B' R b' r R F' R B R F L'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw Uw L' R' Lw U' B' Uw' Bw' U R' Uw' Lw Bw Uw' Lw Bw Uw' Bw' Uw' u
*2. *U' R' Bw Rw L' B Lw U' Rw' R' B' Lw' Uw Bw' Rw Lw' Bw' Rw' Bw' b'
*3. *Rw U R Uw Rw B Lw U' Bw' L Bw' R Uw Lw Rw' Bw Rw' Uw' u' l r' b
*4. *Bw Uw U L R' Uw' L' B' Uw Lw R Lw' Bw' Rw Uw' Rw' Lw' u' l' r b'
*5. *Bw Rw U' L Bw' L Uw' B' Uw' R' Rw' Uw Lw' Bw Rw' Uw' Rw' Lw l r' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U L D3 R U2 R D2 L U L D L U R U2 R2 D L U L D L D R2 U2 L2 D R U R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R2 D2 L2 U R D2 L U L U2 R2 D3 R U L2 U2 R D R D L D L U2 L D R U R U R D3 L3 U2 R2 U
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R D R D L U L U L D R D L U2 R D2 R U2 R U L2 D R2 D2 L U L2 U R2 U L D R D L2 U2 R2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R3 U2 L2 D2 R U L2 D R D L U R2 D R U3 L D3 L U R2 U L2 D R2 D L U R U2 L2 D L D R2 U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L D2 R U L2 U L D R D L D R2 U R D L U L2 U R2 D L U2 R2 D L D L D L U R U2 R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B L2 B' L2 R2 B L2 F' U2 R2 U2 L B2 R F' L2 D R2 B' D' F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U L F R' F2 D R U' B' F' R2 D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R D F' L' D F R L2 F' D2 B2 U R2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 U R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L2 F2 L2 B' F2 D2 R2 F' R2 B' R' B' D' F' D2 F' L R' U2 F' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D F2 D2 L2 B' R2 B U2 R2 F' L2 B' R B D' L D2 F2 U F2 R D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 U' R' B2 D2 F R' D' B' D' F'
*2. *R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 D' L2 D F D2 F2 R' B L2 F2 D F L F'
*3. *L' B2 L F2 U2 R B2 R2 B2 R' B L2 B U2 F' L' B R D B
*4. *F D2 B R B' U2 R' U' L2 U2 B2 D2 F B2 D2 B' R2 F' U2
*5. *B2 U2 B U2 B D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 U' L D' U F R2 F2 U'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UR UL UB UR UL UB UL UB UR UF UB UR UB UR UF LB UL LB UL UB LB RF UR UF UB RF UF UR UL RF RB LF UF UR UL LF UF UL UF UB LB RB UB LB LF DR DB RB UR UB DF RF UF LF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UL+ LF UL+2 DR+ DB LB+2 UB+ DR+2 DF+2 DL+ LB+2 DF RF UR+2
*2. *UR UF UB UR UL UB UR UL UB UL UF UB UR LB UL UB LB UB LB RF UF UR UL UB UL UF LB RF UF RB UR RB UR UB LF UL UB UR RB LF UF LF UF RF DB DL DR DF DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF DL LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF+2 LF UF-2 DB+2 DR RF+ UR+2 RF DB-2 UB UR+2 DL+ LB+ DF-
*3. *UF UL UB UL UF UL UB UL UB UR UB UL UB LB RF UR UB UL LB UL UF UR UB UL UF RB UR UB LF UL UF UB UR UL UF UR LF UL UB RB DB RB DL LB DL LB DR DB DR UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF DB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- LB+ UL DB LB+2 DR RF-2 DF RF+2 UF+2 DL+2 LF+ DL+ DR UR+ UF+ UR UF+2
*4. *UR UL UF UR UF UB UR UB UR UL LB UB RF UR RF UR UF UL UB LB UL RF UR UF UB LB RB LF UL UF UB UR UF UL UF RB UB UL RB LF DL DB DF DL UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL LF DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ LF+ UL LF RB DF DR+ RF+2 DR RF DR+2 RF+ DF RF DF+ LF+2 UL UB-2 DF DR-
*5. *UF UL UB UR UB UR UB UL UB UR UL UF UR UL UF UR LB UL UF UR UB UL LB RF UR UF UB UL LB RF RB UB LF UF UL UF UR UL UB LF UF UR UL LF DB DL LB DL DB LB DR DB DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR RB+2 UR UF-2 DB DL DB+ RB+ RF-2


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 1, 2020)

Wait so is there just a random competitor that wins or is like the person with most points getting a prize?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 1, 2020)

Swamp347 said:


> Wait so is there just a random competitor that wins or is like the person with most points getting a prize?


It's completely random.


----------



## qwr (Dec 1, 2020)

what does U and x2 in kilominx scrambles mean? 
I think I've been dong them wrong lol


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 1, 2020)

qwr said:


> what does U and x2 in kilominx scrambles mean?
> I think I've been dong them wrong lol


R/D/U are the same as in megaminx scrambles. x2 is to rotate the whole puzzle, which swaps the top face with the bottom face, F with DB, L with DBL, etc.


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 1, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> It's completely random.


Great means I actually might have a chance of winning


----------



## qwr (Dec 1, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> R/D/U are the same as in megaminx scrambles. x2 is to rotate the whole puzzle, which swaps the top face with the bottom face, F with DB, L with DBL, etc.


lol I thought x2 was either "do the alg twice" or "rotate twice on R face" and both my guesses were wrong


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 8, 2020)

Results for week 49: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, ichcubegerne, and JoXCuber!

*2x2x2*(117)
1.  1.63 Charles Jerome
2.  1.83 Legomanz
3.  1.93 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1.96 BrianJ
4.  1.96 Khairur Rachim
6.  2.01 kaden D.
7.  2.39 remopihel
8.  2.44 dat1asiandude
9.  2.46 PokeCubes
10.  2.50 TipsterTrickster
11.  2.54 KardTrickKid_YT
12.  2.57 MichaelNielsen
13.  2.73 Logan2017DAYR01
14.  2.79 Luke Garrett
15.  2.81 Rubadcar
16.  2.84 Harrustar123
17.  2.90 Christopher Fandrich
18.  2.92 Heewon Seo
19.  2.95 JoXCuber
19.  2.95 sean_cut4
21.  2.99 David the cubing god
22.  3.03 tJardigradHe
23.  3.08 cuberkid10
24.  3.24 G2013
25.  3.30 mihnea3000
26.  3.45 Dream Cubing
27.  3.48 Brendyn Dunagan
28.  3.54 ichcubegerne
28.  3.54 jihu1011
28.  3.54 abhijat
31.  3.57 Tx789
32.  3.59 wuque man
33.  3.60 fun at the joy
34.  3.61 sigalig
35.  3.65 Niclas Mach
36.  3.68 Rafaello
37.  3.76 MCuber
38.  3.86 BraydenTheCuber
39.  3.89 BradenTheMagician
40.  3.90 oliver sitja sichel
41.  3.93 Sub1Hour
42.  3.95 Elf
43.  3.96 Fred Lang
44.  3.97 BMcCl1
45.  4.02 NathanaelCubes
46.  4.07 JLSH
47.  4.12 VIBE_ZT
48.  4.21 FDCubing
49.  4.24 Zeke Mackay
50.  4.34 Shadowjockey
51.  4.46 DGCubes
52.  4.52 FaLoL
53.  4.60 vishwasankarcubing
54.  4.63 wearephamily1719
54.  4.63 50ph14
56.  4.67 hexacuber
57.  4.71 [email protected]
58.  4.73 Brady
59.  4.76 Raymos Castillo
59.  4.76 Isaac Latta
61.  4.80 MattP98
62.  4.85 Triangles_are_cubers
63.  4.86 Michael DeLaRosa
64.  4.90 Cooki348
64.  4.90 Neb
66.  5.02 VauZed
67.  5.17 DNF_Cuber
68.  5.19 trangium
68.  5.19 d2polld
68.  5.19 Pratyush Manas
71.  5.21 HelloKIMKIM
72.  5.25 wimb64
73.  5.33 Ali161102
74.  5.36 Liam Wadek
74.  5.36 Nika
76.  5.39 TheSlykrCubr
77.  5.41 xyzzy
78.  5.49 John Benwell
79.  5.50 Comvat
80.  5.51 Caleb Rogers
81.  5.68 Kit Clement
82.  5.69 joshsailscga
83.  5.71 NintendoCuber
84.  5.83 breadears
85.  5.89 epride17
86.  5.91 pizzacrust
87.  6.01 MeMiles
88.  6.02 PingPongCuber
89.  6.45 Delta Phi
90.  6.51 abunickabhi
91.  6.58 Mike Hughey
92.  6.67 Lewis
93.  6.79 qwr
94.  7.15 nevinscph
95.  7.31 Skewb_Cube
96.  7.49 MJS Cubing
97.  7.54 RiSha
98.  7.68 crazykitten499
99.  7.98 ryan_soh
100.  8.18 TheEpicCuber
101.  8.80 Swamp347
102.  8.86 LittleLumos
103.  8.88 sporteisvogel
104.  8.92 Jrg
105.  9.77 HippieCuber
106.  9.99 freshcuber.de
107.  10.29 Jorjais
108.  10.30 Rubika-37-021204
109.  11.25 One Wheel
110.  11.84 Nir1213
111.  13.55 Akram Hayajneh
112.  14.05 KP-20359
113.  15.63 MatsBergsten
114.  15.70 PCCuber
115.  17.31 Jacck
116.  18.18 Curtis
117.  18.73 flyingk


*3x3x3*(148)
1.  6.80 dat1asiandude
2.  6.85 wuque man
3.  7.23 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.40 Luke Garrett
5.  7.54 tJardigradHe
6.  7.57 gottagitgud
7.  7.61 MikaSmulders
8.  7.86 BrianJ
9.  8.01 OriginalUsername
10.  8.13 Heewon Seo
11.  8.27 Charles Jerome
12.  8.29 cuberkid10
13.  8.40 Rubadcar
14.  8.62 KardTrickKid_YT
15.  8.67 turtwig
16.  8.88 MichaelNielsen
17.  8.96 PokeCubes
18.  9.06 sean_cut4
19.  9.12 oliver sitja sichel
20.  9.22 David the cubing god
21.  9.24 mihnea3000
22.  9.33 Elf
23.  9.34 Brendyn Dunagan
24.  9.47 BradenTheMagician
25.  9.54 MegaminxMan
26.  9.55 ichcubegerne
27.  9.60 NathanaelCubes
28.  9.75 Christopher Fandrich
29.  9.77 Dream Cubing
30.  9.83 Zeke Mackay
31.  9.84 jihu1011
32.  9.89 vishwasankarcubing
33.  9.94 fun at the joy
34.  10.09 Logan2017DAYR01
35.  10.10 2017LAMB06
36.  10.16 G2013
37.  10.20 kaden D.
38.  10.22 abhijat
39.  10.35 Niclas Mach
40.  10.38 remopihel
41.  10.50 JoXCuber
42.  10.55 BraydenTheCuber
43.  10.70 Shadowjockey
43.  10.70 BMcCl1
45.  10.73 Imran Rahman
46.  10.75 Cooki348
47.  10.77 wearephamily1719
48.  10.92 Boris McCoy
49.  11.03 Isaac Latta
50.  11.12 MCuber
51.  11.23 Keenan Johnson
52.  11.31 DGCubes
52.  11.31 FishyIshy
54.  11.32 FaLoL
55.  11.37 sigalig
56.  11.38 d2polld
57.  11.40 Fred Lang
58.  11.44 Rafaello
59.  11.56 Neb
59.  11.56 Liam Wadek
61.  11.61 FDCubing
62.  11.77 JLSH
62.  11.77 hexacuber
64.  11.85 20luky3
64.  11.85 VJW
66.  11.89 MattP98
67.  12.02 xyzzy
68.  12.61 Michael DeLaRosa
69.  12.66 Raymos Castillo
70.  12.71 abunickabhi
71.  12.95 lumes2121
72.  12.96 Antto Pitkänen
73.  12.97 Kit Clement
74.  13.00 ican97
75.  13.01 Tx789
76.  13.08 Brady
77.  13.39 Sub1Hour
78.  13.50 pizzacrust
79.  13.60 pjk
80.  13.69 trangium
81.  13.73 Comvat
82.  13.89 Jam88
83.  13.91 breadears
84.  13.93 nevinscph
85.  14.30 Ali161102
86.  14.33 VauZed
86.  14.33 NintendoCuber
88.  14.42 VIBE_ZT
89.  14.64 revaldoah
90.  14.69 Skewb_Cube
91.  14.81 Nika
92.  14.86 jake.levine
93.  14.88 thatkid
94.  15.03 [email protected]
95.  15.42 Pratyush Manas
96.  15.89 epride17
97.  16.11 PingPongCuber
98.  16.43 Delta Phi
99.  16.59 50ph14
100.  16.90 LittleLumos
101.  17.09 Triangles_are_cubers
102.  17.29 TheSlykrCubr
103.  17.40 wimb64
104.  17.59 John Benwell
105.  17.85 joshsailscga
106.  17.97 DNF_Cuber
107.  18.10 TheEpicCuber
108.  18.22 anna4f
109.  18.31 Petri Krzywacki
110.  18.34 HippieCuber
111.  18.38 SonofRonan
112.  18.93 CreationUniverse
113.  19.13 Hunter Eric Deardurff
114.  19.39 MarkA64
115.  19.42 Jrg
116.  20.06 Saja
117.  21.23 Mike Hughey
118.  21.66 Lewis
119.  21.84 Moosekacha
120.  21.85 Swamp347
121.  23.43 ryan_soh
122.  24.45 PCCuber
123.  24.87 Muhammad Ahmed Hasan
124.  25.33 J perm
125.  26.02 One Wheel
126.  26.18 sporteisvogel
127.  26.49 MichaelV9304
128.  26.70 MJS Cubing
129.  27.11 DiamondGolem12
130.  27.84 flyingk
131.  28.18 crazykitten499
132.  28.19 Rubika-37-021204
133.  29.34 freshcuber.de
134.  30.97 HelloKIMKIM
135.  31.39 KP-20359
136.  31.50 Cuber2702
137.  31.98 benthecuber
138.  33.29 Akram Hayajneh
139.  33.74 Nir1213
140.  34.84 under5myy
141.  35.12 Jacck
142.  35.67 Caleb Rogers
143.  37.38 calotret
144.  38.16 MatsBergsten
145.  39.77 MeMiles
146.  47.29 RebuiltAwsome
147.  59.33 Curtis
148.  1:05.99 cougarscratch


*4x4x4*(93)
1.  29.71 Dream Cubing
2.  32.28 Heewon Seo
3.  32.61 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  33.13 Khairur Rachim
5.  33.22 BrianJ
6.  33.41 tJardigradHe
7.  35.13 Luke Garrett
8.  35.28 wuque man
9.  35.36 Elf
10.  36.00 BradenTheMagician
11.  36.01 FaLoL
12.  36.24 ichcubegerne
13.  38.12 Shadowjockey
14.  38.29 Charles Jerome
15.  38.50 MCuber
16.  39.29 MichaelNielsen
17.  39.62 JoXCuber
18.  39.71 Niclas Mach
19.  40.47 Michael DeLaRosa
20.  40.54 jihu1011
21.  41.34 abhijat
22.  41.44 sigalig
23.  41.46 DGCubes
24.  42.33 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  43.05 Rafaello
26.  43.33 Christopher Fandrich
27.  44.14 Boris McCoy
28.  44.15 fun at the joy
28.  44.15 nevinscph
30.  44.97 jake.levine
31.  44.99 remopihel
32.  45.15 sean_cut4
33.  46.04 Brendyn Dunagan
34.  46.05 turtwig
35.  46.99 Raymos Castillo
36.  47.11 Keenan Johnson
37.  47.17 KardTrickKid_YT
38.  48.60 xyzzy
39.  48.69 abunickabhi
40.  48.77 Zeke Mackay
41.  48.79 Dylan Swarts
42.  49.64 NathanaelCubes
42.  49.64 thatkid
44.  50.05 joshsailscga
45.  50.08 Imran Rahman
46.  50.12 oliver sitja sichel
47.  50.20 Cooki348
48.  50.75 BMcCl1
48.  50.75 Neb
50.  51.62 MattP98
51.  53.13 VJW
52.  53.42 Antto Pitkänen
53.  53.62 Liam Wadek
54.  55.82 John Benwell
55.  55.86 VIBE_ZT
56.  57.96 breadears
57.  58.04 Triangles_are_cubers
58.  58.52 epride17
59.  58.86 wearephamily1719
60.  58.90 NintendoCuber
61.  59.06 pizzacrust
62.  1:00.45 Delta Phi
63.  1:00.52 kaden D.
64.  1:00.83 Tx789
65.  1:01.01 Ali161102
66.  1:04.24 SonofRonan
67.  1:05.49 LittleLumos
68.  1:05.52 d2polld
69.  1:08.48 revaldoah
70.  1:09.00 Hunter Eric Deardurff
71.  1:09.55 DNF_Cuber
72.  1:10.79 TheEpicCuber
73.  1:14.58 Comvat
74.  1:16.19 Nika
75.  1:16.30 Petri Krzywacki
76.  1:17.23 TheSlykrCubr
77.  1:17.80 FishyIshy
78.  1:18.49 Swamp347
79.  1:20.09 Lewis
80.  1:25.04 Jrg
81.  1:26.56 One Wheel
82.  1:28.34 Mike Hughey
83.  1:37.48 thomas.sch
84.  1:39.53 sporteisvogel
85.  1:42.80 MJS Cubing
86.  1:43.89 freshcuber.de
87.  1:44.53 Jacck
88.  1:49.30 KP-20359
89.  1:51.04 Rubika-37-021204
90.  1:59.13 HelloKIMKIM
91.  2:10.75 MatsBergsten
92.  3:07.30 flyingk
93.  9:09.07 Akram Hayajneh


*5x5x5*(62)
1.  59.23 OriginalUsername
2.  59.24 Dream Cubing
3.  1:03.70 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  1:05.47 Khairur Rachim
5.  1:05.95 ichcubegerne
6.  1:08.30 JoXCuber
7.  1:08.51 sigalig
8.  1:08.87 wuque man
9.  1:10.19 Luke Garrett
10.  1:10.87 FaLoL
11.  1:14.59 jihu1011
12.  1:14.95 fun at the joy
13.  1:16.92 abhijat
14.  1:18.76 Niclas Mach
15.  1:21.64 xyzzy
16.  1:23.90 MCuber
17.  1:24.20 jake.levine
18.  1:25.25 abunickabhi
19.  1:25.51 BradenTheMagician
20.  1:25.79 Michael DeLaRosa
21.  1:26.27 Raymos Castillo
22.  1:27.06 nevinscph
23.  1:29.49 VJW
24.  1:29.51 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  1:30.82 joshsailscga
26.  1:31.40 sean_cut4
27.  1:32.45 Christopher Fandrich
28.  1:34.60 BMcCl1
29.  1:36.04 Neb
30.  1:38.18 Rafaello
31.  1:38.64 MattP98
32.  1:39.30 NathanaelCubes
33.  1:40.32 Dylan Swarts
34.  1:41.36 Hunter Eric Deardurff
35.  1:42.72 BraydenTheCuber
36.  1:47.43 Cooki348
37.  1:48.91 Tx789
38.  1:49.40 NintendoCuber
39.  1:51.28 pizzacrust
40.  1:52.69 VIBE_ZT
41.  1:53.18 breadears
42.  1:53.23 thatkid
43.  1:53.62 John Benwell
44.  1:54.55 Liam Wadek
45.  2:02.00 DNF_Cuber
46.  2:10.23 LittleLumos
47.  2:13.68 Swamp347
48.  2:14.75 One Wheel
49.  2:15.96 revaldoah
50.  2:22.54 d2polld
51.  2:23.21 Jrg
52.  2:25.10 Lewis
53.  2:31.10 Petri Krzywacki
54.  2:32.80 Mike Hughey
55.  2:35.15 Rubika-37-021204
56.  2:46.52 thomas.sch
57.  2:55.67 Jacck
58.  3:00.39 sporteisvogel
59.  3:23.74 KP-20359
60.  3:25.75 freshcuber.de
61.  3:50.54 Nika
62.  4:08.00 MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(30)
1.  1:39.10 Dream Cubing
2.  1:59.36 Shadowjockey
3.  1:59.77 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  2:02.76 OriginalUsername
5.  2:04.06 ichcubegerne
6.  2:04.41 FaLoL
7.  2:07.17 Keroma12
8.  2:17.55 jihu1011
9.  2:21.88 sigalig
10.  2:23.81 xyzzy
11.  2:24.60 Niclas Mach
12.  2:28.81 jake.levine
13.  2:31.66 nevinscph
14.  2:48.79 BradenTheMagician
15.  2:51.86 MattP98
16.  2:53.12 Neb
17.  3:02.55 sean_cut4
18.  3:03.66 Liam Wadek
19.  3:16.84 Tx789
20.  3:45.83 VIBE_ZT
21.  4:02.62 One Wheel
22.  4:31.51 Jrg
23.  4:39.38 filmip
24.  4:57.03 Jacck
25.  5:03.14 Rubika-37-021204
26.  5:06.21 Lewis
27.  5:19.40 sporteisvogel
28.  6:12.94 KP-20359
29.  DNF pizzacrust
29.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(23)
1.  2:21.59 Dream Cubing
2.  3:00.49 Shadowjockey
3.  3:00.59 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  3:02.83 JoXCuber
5.  3:06.99 FaLoL
6.  3:07.29 OriginalUsername
7.  3:34.00 nevinscph
8.  3:40.77 Niclas Mach
9.  3:56.81 jake.levine
10.  3:58.38 Hunter Eric Deardurff
11.  4:21.74 MattP98
12.  4:52.40 VJW
13.  4:55.92 Tx789
14.  5:18.65 Liam Wadek
15.  5:19.16 sean_cut4
16.  5:45.17 pizzacrust
17.  6:30.86 Jrg
18.  7:18.99 Lewis
19.  7:49.76 Rubika-37-021204
20.  8:01.18 Jacck
21.  8:29.97 sporteisvogel
22.  10:19.26 KP-20359
23.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(33)
1.  3.42 Khairur Rachim
2.  3.88 BrianJ
3.  3.93 David the cubing god


Spoiler



4.  5.27 JoXCuber
5.  7.08 OriginalUsername
6.  7.87 TipsterTrickster
7.  10.47 G2013
8.  10.53 sigalig
8.  10.53 sean_cut4
10.  14.26 RiSha
11.  15.89 Tx789
12.  16.39 BradenTheMagician
13.  16.40 fun at the joy
14.  17.39 Christopher Fandrich
15.  18.50 ichcubegerne
16.  19.47 Mike Hughey
17.  21.22 abunickabhi
18.  21.39 BraydenTheCuber
19.  21.47 MatsBergsten
20.  22.84 MattP98
21.  25.46 nevinscph
22.  26.80 joshsailscga
23.  27.28 Dream Cubing
24.  29.30 Rafaello
25.  29.33 VIBE_ZT
26.  31.01 LittleLumos
27.  44.17 PCCuber
28.  46.20 Pratyush Manas
29.  47.26 Jacck
30.  47.69 DNF_Cuber
31.  1:12.70 Swamp347
32.  3:26.55 crazykitten499
33.  DNF NintendoCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(30)
1.  17.57 PokeCubes
2.  19.87 G2013
3.  21.61 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  29.75 ican97
5.  40.02 Keroma12
6.  43.06 abunickabhi
7.  51.83 Khairur Rachim
8.  53.92 fun at the joy
9.  56.27 revaldoah
10.  58.17 MattP98
11.  1:09.06 thatkid
12.  1:13.62 nevinscph
13.  1:20.54 MatsBergsten
14.  1:25.39 LittleLumos
15.  1:37.88 Kit Clement
16.  1:49.80 JoXCuber
17.  2:00.69 Mike Hughey
18.  2:05.39 joshsailscga
19.  2:14.07 PingPongCuber
20.  3:11.27 VIBE_ZT
21.  3:22.26 filmip
22.  3:23.99 Jacck
23.  3:24.86 Rafaello
24.  3:28.18 Raymos Castillo
25.  3:56.97 anna4f
26.  4:06.96 PCCuber
27.  DNF DNF_Cuber
27.  DNF Tx789
27.  DNF Pfannkuchener
27.  DNF freshcuber.de


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(9)
1.  3:39.97 Keroma12
2.  4:59.71 nevinscph
3.  6:07.93 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  7:10.91 LittleLumos
5.  7:46.26 MattP98
6.  10:08.67 Jacck
7.  15:40.39 filmip
8.  DNF abunickabhi
8.  DNF Tx789


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  11:15.39 nevinscph
2.  15:48.89 MatsBergsten
3.  17:14.55 LittleLumos


Spoiler



4.  DNF filmip
4.  DNF MattP98
4.  DNF Jacck


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  29:33.73 nevinscph
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  20/31 54:39 Keroma12
2.  6/6 16:27 MattP98
3.  6/6 34:06 Rafaello


Spoiler



4.  3/4 14:00 Jacck
5.  3/4 24:06 Pfannkuchener
6.  0/2 2:14 abunickabhi
6.  1/3 10:27 Tx789
6.  0/6 51:59 VIBE_ZT
6.  1/4 16:42 filmip


*3x3x3 one-handed*(80)
1.  11.41 Khairur Rachim
2.  11.69 OriginalUsername
3.  12.10 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  13.21 BrianJ
5.  13.91 Luke Garrett
6.  15.03 Charles Jerome
7.  15.05 Dream Cubing
8.  15.60 wuque man
9.  15.61 mihnea3000
9.  15.61 turtwig
11.  16.28 sean_cut4
12.  16.77 Rubadcar
13.  17.01 ichcubegerne
14.  17.26 MCuber
15.  17.49 Christopher Fandrich
16.  17.55 G2013
17.  17.86 NathanaelCubes
18.  18.12 jihu1011
18.  18.12 Niclas Mach
20.  18.13 FaLoL
21.  18.32 abunickabhi
22.  18.48 oliver sitja sichel
23.  18.63 Elf
24.  18.84 fun at the joy
25.  19.04 BradenTheMagician
26.  19.15 Shadowjockey
27.  19.23 JoXCuber
28.  19.41 cuberkid10
29.  20.09 Brendyn Dunagan
30.  20.31 Logan2017DAYR01
31.  20.59 xyzzy
32.  20.84 DGCubes
33.  22.41 Michael DeLaRosa
34.  22.70 Rafaello
35.  22.74 MichaelNielsen
36.  23.35 abhijat
37.  23.77 ican97
38.  24.03 Liam Wadek
39.  24.34 revaldoah
40.  24.50 remopihel
41.  24.69 Cooki348
42.  25.69 epride17
43.  25.94 d2polld
44.  25.95 pizzacrust
45.  26.06 PingPongCuber
46.  26.34 trangium
47.  26.41 VJW
48.  26.51 Neb
49.  26.62 Comvat
50.  26.95 MattP98
51.  27.98 joshsailscga
52.  27.99 BMcCl1
53.  28.08 DNF_Cuber
54.  28.33 Tx789
55.  28.80 Raymos Castillo
56.  29.07 VIBE_ZT
57.  29.42 Delta Phi
58.  29.59 Triangles_are_cubers
59.  31.67 nevinscph
60.  33.72 breadears
61.  36.30 Petri Krzywacki
62.  37.18 Saja
63.  37.33 TheSlykrCubr
64.  38.78 Nika
65.  41.82 LittleLumos
66.  42.14 freshcuber.de
67.  42.94 JLSH
68.  43.16 NintendoCuber
69.  43.22 Swamp347
70.  43.91 Mike Hughey
71.  45.70 ryan_soh
72.  52.20 sporteisvogel
73.  52.59 Pratyush Manas
74.  1:00.77 HippieCuber
75.  1:06.59 Jacck
76.  1:21.34 Rubika-37-021204
77.  1:52.16 Akram Hayajneh
78.  1:52.63 Nir1213
79.  2:05.37 calotret
80.  2:33.70 HelloKIMKIM


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  30.82 OriginalUsername
2.  2:58.92 Christopher Fandrich
3.  5:19.58 DNF_Cuber

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(9)
1.  26.73 fun at the joy
2.  28.02 ichcubegerne
3.  44.18 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  1:15.73 Rafaello
5.  1:39.03 Jacck
6.  1:43.20 joshsailscga
7.  1:46.11 Christopher Fandrich
8.  DNF HippieCuber
8.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(8)
1.  29.67 (25, 34, 30) xyzzy
2.  33.67 (36, 36, 29) Mike Hughey
3.  36.67 (33, 38, 39) ryan_soh


Spoiler



4.  39.33 (35, 41, 42) Tx789
5.  42.00 (50, 39, 37) Rafaello
6.  DNF (42, 52, DNS) sean_cut4
6.  DNF (50, DNS, DNS) OriEy
6.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Caleb Rogers


*2-3-4 Relay*(46)
1.  45.53 JoXCuber
2.  46.43 OriginalUsername
3.  47.04 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  48.31 ichcubegerne
5.  49.39 wuque man
6.  49.46 Dream Cubing
7.  50.51 BrianJ
8.  53.34 abhijat
9.  54.02 Heewon Seo
10.  54.44 MichaelNielsen
11.  55.76 jihu1011
12.  55.99 Shadowjockey
13.  56.86 Cooki348
14.  56.98 fun at the joy
15.  57.20 Michael DeLaRosa
16.  58.75 Niclas Mach
17.  1:00.63 DGCubes
18.  1:01.69 sean_cut4
19.  1:07.26 abunickabhi
20.  1:07.69 Christopher Fandrich
21.  1:07.72 joshsailscga
22.  1:10.19 Liam Wadek
23.  1:10.81 Neb
24.  1:13.15 BMcCl1
25.  1:14.42 nevinscph
26.  1:15.16 epride17
27.  1:17.71 VIBE_ZT
28.  1:18.16 breadears
29.  1:18.66 pizzacrust
30.  1:23.50 Delta Phi
31.  1:26.30 Tx789
32.  1:29.95 DNF_Cuber
33.  1:30.06 Triangles_are_cubers
34.  1:36.38 Comvat
35.  1:36.66 NintendoCuber
36.  1:38.55 d2polld
37.  1:48.87 TheSlykrCubr
38.  1:49.56 LittleLumos
39.  1:52.21 Nika
40.  2:01.78 Swamp347
41.  2:03.05 Lewis
42.  2:26.05 Rubika-37-021204
43.  2:33.74 Mike Hughey
44.  3:24.29 Akram Hayajneh
45.  3:24.86 MatsBergsten
46.  4:06.54 Jacck


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(32)
1.  1:38.58 Dream Cubing
2.  1:48.73 OriginalUsername
3.  1:58.13 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  1:58.91 ichcubegerne
5.  2:04.29 fun at the joy
6.  2:06.00 Shadowjockey
7.  2:06.03 Khairur Rachim
8.  2:09.56 jihu1011
9.  2:14.28 wuque man
10.  2:17.58 sean_cut4
11.  2:21.36 abunickabhi
12.  2:27.30 Christopher Fandrich
13.  2:39.33 nevinscph
14.  2:40.91 joshsailscga
15.  2:40.99 abhijat
16.  2:44.46 Michael DeLaRosa
17.  2:55.36 BMcCl1
18.  3:07.83 Hunter Eric Deardurff
19.  3:07.84 Cooki348
20.  3:08.65 Liam Wadek
21.  3:19.14 NintendoCuber
22.  3:21.56 VIBE_ZT
23.  3:26.59 Tx789
24.  3:29.04 breadears
25.  3:41.02 John Benwell
26.  3:47.01 d2polld
27.  3:54.19 LittleLumos
28.  4:05.24 DNF_Cuber
29.  4:30.13 Lewis
30.  4:41.28 Jrg
31.  5:34.74 Jacck
32.  5:46.27 Rubika-37-021204


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(12)
1.  3:43.04 Dream Cubing
2.  3:48.89 OriginalUsername
3.  3:58.98 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:15.93 JoXCuber
5.  5:30.44 sean_cut4
6.  5:48.16 nevinscph
7.  6:20.16 Liam Wadek
8.  6:48.93 Tx789
9.  7:51.52 LittleLumos
10.  8:51.79 Jrg
11.  9:25.29 Lewis
12.  11:17.61 Rubika-37-021204


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(14)
1.  6:06.07 Dream Cubing
2.  6:42.02 ichcubegerne
3.  7:01.45 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7:16.13 JoXCuber
5.  8:49.19 nevinscph
6.  8:58.50 xyzzy
7.  9:09.22 Niclas Mach
8.  10:11.33 sean_cut4
9.  10:40.75 Hunter Eric Deardurff
10.  10:45.87 Tx789
11.  11:22.34 Liam Wadek
12.  16:17.23 Lewis
13.  17:00.88 Jrg
14.  17:54.75 Rubika-37-021204


*Clock*(39)
1.  4.50 JChambers13
2.  4.55 Yunhooooo
3.  6.16 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  6.45 Liam Wadek
5.  6.61 MattP98
6.  7.26 Kit Clement
7.  7.77 BradenTheMagician
8.  7.78 50ph14
9.  8.21 cuberkid10
10.  8.95 Tx789
11.  9.01 FDCubing
12.  9.10 tJardigradHe
13.  9.41 OriginalUsername
14.  9.59 Niclas Mach
14.  9.59 Shadowjockey
16.  9.80 JoXCuber
17.  10.32 Rafaello
18.  10.38 Logan2017DAYR01
19.  10.77 sean_cut4
20.  10.78 Triangles_are_cubers
21.  10.81 Hunter Eric Deardurff
22.  10.83 Raymos Castillo
23.  11.28 oliver sitja sichel
24.  11.31 revaldoah
25.  11.60 VIBE_ZT
26.  12.29 ichcubegerne
27.  12.55 fun at the joy
28.  12.58 PingPongCuber
29.  15.12 Comvat
30.  15.78 Neb
31.  18.04 Mike Hughey
32.  18.14 HelloKIMKIM
33.  18.71 nevinscph
34.  22.39 Lewis
35.  23.97 Jacck
36.  32.55 d2polld
37.  37.23 Delta Phi
38.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
38.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(40)
1.  39.91 Heewon Seo
2.  43.93 MegaminxMan
3.  51.99 Elf


Spoiler



4.  56.93 Khairur Rachim
5.  58.75 OriginalUsername
6.  59.54 MCuber
7.  59.93 Dream Cubing
8.  1:00.46 abhijat
9.  1:03.64 wuque man
10.  1:06.67 Fred Lang
11.  1:10.49 Niclas Mach
12.  1:15.60 ichcubegerne
13.  1:19.33 jihu1011
14.  1:19.86 Triangles_are_cubers
15.  1:21.49 Shadowjockey
16.  1:24.75 Brendyn Dunagan
17.  1:25.30 sean_cut4
18.  1:31.83 turtwig
19.  1:34.06 Tx789
20.  1:34.30 50ph14
21.  1:35.55 Delta Phi
22.  1:35.56 Neb
23.  1:37.85 Liam Wadek
24.  1:40.15 nevinscph
25.  1:42.21 Christopher Fandrich
26.  1:46.56 jake.levine
27.  1:48.43 VJW
28.  1:53.64 joshsailscga
29.  2:03.78 Lewis
30.  2:16.32 DNF_Cuber
31.  2:21.34 Michael DeLaRosa
32.  2:36.44 Mike Hughey
33.  2:39.55 One Wheel
34.  3:22.38 Jacck
35.  3:29.89 HelloKIMKIM
36.  3:32.65 sporteisvogel
37.  4:32.58 Rubika-37-021204
38.  DNF VIBE_ZT
38.  DNF thomas.sch
38.  DNF qwr


*Pyraminx*(65)
1.  2.26 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.69 Awder
2.  2.69 Logan2017DAYR01


Spoiler



4.  2.75 DGCubes
5.  2.87 Cooki348
5.  2.87 50ph14
7.  3.05 Rafaello
8.  3.09 Charles Jerome
9.  3.19 PokeCubes
10.  3.24 remopihel
11.  3.55 Rubadcar
11.  3.55 BrianJ
13.  3.59 MCuber
14.  3.74 BradenTheMagician
15.  3.77 Heath Flick
16.  3.95 OriginalUsername
17.  4.17 KardTrickKid_YT
18.  4.25 Boris McCoy
19.  4.65 Niclas Mach
20.  4.76 JoXCuber
21.  4.79 Liam Wadek
22.  5.03 ichcubegerne
23.  5.07 VIBE_ZT
24.  5.16 Luke Garrett
25.  5.51 oliver sitja sichel
26.  5.56 Heewon Seo
27.  5.71 Triangles_are_cubers
28.  5.73 BraydenTheCuber
29.  5.86 jihu1011
30.  5.91 Shadowjockey
31.  6.05 fun at the joy
32.  6.24 Antto Pitkänen
33.  6.30 cuberkid10
34.  6.31 Raymos Castillo
35.  6.80 Brendyn Dunagan
36.  6.87 Christopher Fandrich
37.  6.94 NathanaelCubes
38.  7.01 Lewis
39.  7.07 MattP98
40.  7.09 wearephamily1719
41.  7.12 Neb
41.  7.12 NintendoCuber
43.  7.49 sean_cut4
44.  7.51 PingPongCuber
45.  7.72 [email protected]
46.  7.76 Michael DeLaRosa
47.  8.37 Tx789
48.  8.52 Mike Hughey
48.  8.52 Kit Clement
50.  8.57 sigalig
51.  8.89 abhijat
52.  9.18 HelloKIMKIM
53.  10.07 abunickabhi
54.  12.21 DNF_Cuber
55.  13.77 David the cubing god
56.  13.84 flyingk
57.  14.06 nevinscph
58.  14.66 TheEpicCuber
59.  14.81 Jacck
60.  14.90 Akram Hayajneh
61.  19.81 One Wheel
62.  20.75 RebuiltAwsome
63.  24.77 Rubika-37-021204
64.  35.98 MatsBergsten
65.  DNF pizzacrust


*Square-1*(54)
1.  7.97 Christopher Fandrich
2.  8.09 Oxzowachi
3.  8.30 PokeCubes


Spoiler



4.  10.06 Micah Morrison
5.  10.95 Sub1Hour
6.  11.24 Charles Jerome
7.  11.40 KardTrickKid_YT
8.  12.25 Shadowjockey
9.  12.28 BrianJ
10.  12.39 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  13.87 remopihel
12.  14.03 Brady
13.  14.18 BradenTheMagician
14.  14.63 ichcubegerne
15.  14.93 50ph14
16.  15.08 NathanaelCubes
17.  15.83 BraydenTheCuber
18.  16.52 Luke Garrett
19.  17.20 OriginalUsername
20.  17.32 cuberkid10
21.  18.08 Boris McCoy
22.  18.22 Rafaello
23.  18.54 Logan2017DAYR01
24.  18.57 MCuber
25.  18.78 Tx789
26.  18.84 MichaelNielsen
27.  19.38 20luky3
28.  19.54 Antto Pitkänen
29.  20.13 fun at the joy
30.  20.38 JoXCuber
31.  20.60 VIBE_ZT
32.  20.85 wearephamily1719
33.  22.13 Comvat
34.  22.18 NintendoCuber
35.  22.92 Dream Cubing
36.  23.37 MattP98
37.  24.11 sean_cut4
38.  24.12 Niclas Mach
39.  24.25 abhijat
40.  25.67 Neb
41.  26.08 PingPongCuber
42.  33.05 Liam Wadek
43.  34.48 Raymos Castillo
44.  38.44 Mike Hughey
45.  39.35 Lewis
46.  39.81 DNF_Cuber
47.  48.34 nevinscph
48.  1:00.41 TheEpicCuber
49.  1:06.80 Jacck
50.  1:07.93 sporteisvogel
51.  1:11.50 filmip
52.  3:27.99 Rubika-37-021204
53.  4:18.19 MatsBergsten
54.  DNF thomas.sch


*Skewb*(58)
1.  2.90 Charles Jerome
2.  2.93 Rubadcar
3.  3.01 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  3.06 kaden D.
5.  4.03 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  4.12 BrianJ
7.  4.33 MichaelNielsen
8.  4.42 Logan2017DAYR01
9.  4.43 Boris McCoy
10.  4.69 sean_cut4
11.  4.70 PokeCubes
12.  4.73 VIBE_ZT
13.  4.80 Rafaello
14.  5.00 remopihel
15.  5.30 Triangles_are_cubers
16.  5.31 Antto Pitkänen
17.  5.34 MattP98
18.  5.38 50ph14
19.  5.40 BradenTheMagician
20.  5.55 NathanaelCubes
21.  5.61 ichcubegerne
22.  5.68 d2polld
23.  5.73 cuberkid10
24.  5.84 FDCubing
25.  5.92 Liam Wadek
26.  6.23 Sub1Hour
27.  6.40 Shadowjockey
28.  6.49 3817
29.  6.53 DGCubes
30.  6.69 NintendoCuber
31.  6.78 epride17
32.  6.82 Niclas Mach
33.  7.25 vishwasankarcubing
34.  7.57 MCuber
35.  7.59 Comvat
36.  7.61 JoXCuber
37.  7.77 Raymos Castillo
38.  7.83 Tx789
38.  7.83 fun at the joy
40.  8.52 abunickabhi
41.  8.95 [email protected]
42.  9.10 Neb
43.  10.03 Christopher Fandrich
44.  11.11 jihu1011
45.  11.78 TheSlykrCubr
46.  11.85 Lewis
47.  12.20 Moosekacha
48.  12.59 PingPongCuber
49.  13.69 Mike Hughey
50.  14.31 nevinscph
51.  15.43 abhijat
52.  17.72 DNF_Cuber
52.  17.72 VJW
54.  18.37 Rubika-37-021204
55.  18.93 Akram Hayajneh
56.  19.01 Jacck
57.  27.99 HelloKIMKIM
58.  30.94 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(16)
1.  24.16 Logan2017DAYR01
2.  28.28 ichcubegerne
3.  28.49 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  29.10 FDCubing
5.  32.90 JoXCuber
6.  50.96 abunickabhi
7.  55.01 Lewis
8.  55.75 Delta Phi
9.  1:10.41 Mike Hughey
10.  1:27.27 joshsailscga
11.  1:59.77 d2polld
12.  2:21.53 qwr
13.  2:27.02 Rubika-37-021204
14.  2:44.02 MatsBergsten
15.  2:57.99 Akram Hayajneh
16.  DNF pizzacrust


*Mini Guildford*(10)
1.  3:51.52 OriginalUsername
2.  4:07.75 Akram Hayajneh
3.  4:12.62 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:29.74 fun at the joy
5.  4:48.94 abhijat
6.  4:59.82 FDCubing
7.  5:15.63 MichaelNielsen
8.  5:26.78 sean_cut4
9.  6:10.76 Tx789
10.  9:18.88 Lewis


*Redi Cube*(17)
1.  9.35 ichcubegerne
2.  9.87 BMcCl1
3.  9.90 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  10.72 DGCubes
5.  12.21 Niclas Mach
6.  12.56 vishwasankarcubing
7.  13.02 Rafaello
8.  15.51 VIBE_ZT
9.  17.04 cuberkid10
10.  19.71 Kit Clement
11.  19.91 FDCubing
12.  22.22 abunickabhi
13.  23.66 Neb
14.  27.51 Mike Hughey
15.  38.38 Lewis
16.  47.74 Jacck
17.  51.28 Rubika-37-021204


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  35.15 ichcubegerne
2.  37.67 Kit Clement
3.  41.72 VIBE_ZT


Spoiler



4.  44.65 JoXCuber
5.  46.83 Rafaello
6.  47.16 abunickabhi
7.  55.33 Mike Hughey
8.  1:14.53 One Wheel
9.  1:22.95 Jacck
10.  1:33.24 Lewis
11.  1:40.39 Rubika-37-021204


*15 Puzzle*(7)
1.  9.58 Hunter Eric Deardurff
2.  22.92 MattP98
3.  25.19 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  25.30 Rafaello
5.  37.43 Mike Hughey
6.  39.32 MatsBergsten
7.  3:37.19 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  46.18 xyzzy
2.  49.84 trangium
3.  57.81 Rafaello


Spoiler



4.  DNF MCuber


*Mirror Blocks*(12)
1.  18.42 ichcubegerne
2.  19.05 BradenTheMagician
3.  38.62 joshsailscga


Spoiler



4.  43.19 Neb
5.  48.19 MattP98
6.  53.16 JoXCuber
7.  58.71 Lewis
8.  1:09.28 Christopher Fandrich
9.  1:26.65 HelloKIMKIM
10.  2:19.36 Akram Hayajneh
11.  4:02.39 Jacck
12.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  3:19.01 Kit Clement
2.  4:01.05 VIBE_ZT
3.  4:36.53 Rafaello


*Contest results*(167)
1.  950 OriginalUsername
2.  911 ichcubegerne
3.  824 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  732 sean_cut4
5.  715 Dream Cubing
6.  699 Shadowjockey
7.  692 Khairur Rachim
8.  674 BrianJ
9.  670 Niclas Mach
10.  647 BradenTheMagician
11.  644 fun at the joy
12.  637 Christopher Fandrich
13.  635 Rafaello
14.  597 jihu1011
15.  596 Charles Jerome
16.  577 MichaelNielsen
17.  572 wuque man
18.  569 Luke Garrett
19.  568 abhijat
20.  556 Tx789
21.  555 MCuber
22.  554 Brendyn Dunagan
23.  550 Logan2017DAYR01
24.  549 MattP98
25.  523 nevinscph
26.  512 Liam Wadek
27.  508 VIBE_ZT
28.  490 remopihel
29.  475 NathanaelCubes
30.  471 abunickabhi
31.  466 Heewon Seo
32.  451 cuberkid10
33.  449 PokeCubes
33.  449 tJardigradHe
35.  442 DGCubes
36.  440 Neb
37.  433 Rubadcar
37.  433 sigalig
37.  433 FaLoL
40.  411 KardTrickKid_YT
41.  410 Michael DeLaRosa
42.  405 Cooki348
43.  401 Elf
44.  393 Raymos Castillo
45.  390 oliver sitja sichel
46.  370 BMcCl1
47.  365 xyzzy
48.  351 joshsailscga
49.  350 G2013
50.  333 Triangles_are_cubers
51.  332 BraydenTheCuber
52.  326 50ph14
53.  321 kaden D.
54.  315 Boris McCoy
55.  313 d2polld
56.  303 turtwig
57.  302 mihnea3000
57.  302 NintendoCuber
59.  280 David the cubing god
59.  280 Mike Hughey
61.  274 DNF_Cuber
62.  271 Lewis
63.  269 vishwasankarcubing
64.  265 wearephamily1719
64.  265 FDCubing
66.  264 pizzacrust
67.  263 dat1asiandude
68.  262 VJW
69.  253 Comvat
70.  251 Zeke Mackay
71.  245 jake.levine
72.  244 LittleLumos
73.  243 Sub1Hour
74.  238 Antto Pitkänen
75.  232 breadears
76.  230 Kit Clement
77.  227 epride17
78.  216 PingPongCuber
79.  213 Jacck
80.  208 Delta Phi
81.  207 Fred Lang
82.  205 revaldoah
83.  185 Brady
84.  182 Hunter Eric Deardurff
84.  182 JLSH
86.  173 trangium
87.  170 John Benwell
87.  170 MegaminxMan
89.  168 thatkid
89.  168 Nika
91.  166 TheSlykrCubr
92.  165 MatsBergsten
93.  164 [email protected]
94.  163 Isaac Latta
94.  163 Keenan Johnson
96.  161 ican97
97.  160 Imran Rahman
98.  155 Rubika-37-021204
99.  153 hexacuber
100.  147 Ali161102
101.  146 gottagitgud
102.  145 MikaSmulders
103.  143 TipsterTrickster
104.  137 Jrg
105.  130 Pratyush Manas
106.  127 HelloKIMKIM
107.  125 Swamp347
108.  120 20luky3
108.  120 VauZed
108.  120 FishyIshy
111.  118 One Wheel
111.  118 Legomanz
111.  118 sporteisvogel
114.  117 2017LAMB06
115.  116 Keroma12
116.  112 TheEpicCuber
117.  105 Petri Krzywacki
118.  104 Harrustar123
119.  100 Dylan Swarts
120.  97 wimb64
121.  87 Skewb_Cube
122.  82 ryan_soh
123.  81 lumes2121
124.  78 Akram Hayajneh
125.  75 freshcuber.de
126.  74 HippieCuber
127.  73 pjk
127.  73 SonofRonan
129.  70 Jam88
130.  66 Awder
131.  62 filmip
131.  62 KP-20359
133.  61 PCCuber
133.  61 Caleb Rogers
133.  61 MJS Cubing
136.  59 Saja
137.  58 anna4f
138.  57 Oxzowachi
139.  55 Micah Morrison
140.  53 Heath Flick
141.  52 RiSha
142.  50 crazykitten499
143.  47 Moosekacha
144.  43 flyingk
145.  41 JChambers13
146.  40 Yunhooooo
146.  40 MeMiles
146.  40 CreationUniverse
149.  39 qwr
150.  38 MarkA64
150.  38 thomas.sch
152.  33 3817
153.  30 Nir1213
154.  29 Muhammad Ahmed Hasan
155.  28 J perm
156.  25 MichaelV9304
157.  24 Pfannkuchener
158.  23 DiamondGolem12
159.  16 Cuber2702
160.  15 calotret
160.  15 benthecuber
162.  13 Jorjais
163.  12 RebuiltAwsome
163.  12 OriEy
163.  12 under5myy
166.  9 Curtis
167.  4 cougarscratch


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 15, 2020)

167 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 146!

That means our winner this week is *Yunhooooo!* Congratulations!!


----------

